# Lost kayak on Piedra 5/8/10



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

My kayak is sitting on river left bank just below 1st mudslide in the lower gorge. It is a yellow pyranha burn with my name and info inside. The doc says I can't boat for 6-8 weeks so I'm not in a huge rush to get it back, but if anyone is rafting through and coud pick it up it would be much appreciated. If my shoulder heals up I might climb back down and try to drag it back up the gorge, so if anyone picks it up please let me know so I don't climb down there if it has already been retrieved. Thanks!
-John 580-467-8698


----------



## BJDeVoti (May 9, 2010)

what time did you put on yesterday?


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Around 10


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey John your boat is below first box falls but above 1st mudslide.

ps. sorry you can't boat for awhile. get well soon. have your friends give me a shout about next weekend.


----------



## robinj (Aug 16, 2008)

Bummer about your shoulder, John. Torn rotator cuff? Way to tough it out and climb to safety, though!


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Robin, it was dislocated for sure, but got it popped back in place. I thought it could be rotator cuff also cause it keeps popping back out, but doc thinks it is the joint capsule which is underneath the rotator cuff. Thanks to you and everyone else for all of the help!
I noticed your vimeo page, cool videos. Let me know if you post the ones you took saturday; hopefully you were filming during "amateur hour on the piedra".

Dana- gave them your # so you should get a call by tomorrow. Have a good trip, and keep those fellas safe up there

JB


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

FYI, someone has already picked up my boat. River folks are awesome!


----------

